# Bike-Shops in Frankfurt?



## LimaX (24. März 2003)

Hi @ll,

ich bin vor kurzem nach Frankfurt/M. gezogen und da mein Bike dringend eine paar neue Teile braucht, suche ich jetzt einen Bike-Shop in Frankfurt.
Der Shop sollte auf MTBs spezialisiert sein und am besten von ein paar Bike-Freaks betreut werden, die sich auch mit dem auskennen, was sie verkaufen.

Lokalitäten im und um den Gallus wären mir am liebsten. 

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für einen Neuen?
In der Suche habe ich leider noch nichts gefunden.

Alex


----------



## Hellspawn (24. März 2003)

Gallus isses nicht, aber du kannst mir der S-Bahn hin fahren. (S3 oder S4, weiss ned genau)
Und zwar HiBike in Kronberg. Wirste von den Anzeigen aus der Bike kennen, haben da oben aber auch nen schönen kleinen Laden mit Werkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScOff (24. März 2003)

gab's schon 'mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15475

Ich bleib bei meiner Empfehlung....!

Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein Laden in Bockenheim ein, in der Jordanstrasse, ich glaube Uni-Bike oder so. Ist nicht soooo weit von der Galluswarte entfernt. Und wenn's nix kosten soll, gibt's noch diesen Bike-Schotten in der Hamburger Allee....

Gruss
ScOff


----------



## THEYO (24. März 2003)

hi!

Bicycles im oeder weg 
Mainbike in der Mercastorstraße
Hibike in Kronberg
Uni-bike
fällt mir dazu jetzt spontan ein...
in oberursel gibts noch city-bike....die ahm ein nettes angebot (habs allerdings bis jetzt nur von aussen gesehen.... arbeitet ein freund von mir)

mfg
yo


----------



## LimaX (25. März 2003)

Dankeschön erstmal Euch allen, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens in welche Richtung ich fahren muß 

@ScOff: Gesucht hatte ich schon, aber anscheinend mit den falschen Begriffen.

Alex


----------



## dorfelder (27. März 2003)

Fahrrad-Böttgen , Berger Str.242, Ffm
sind ganz gut sortiert und kennen sich aus...........


----------



## axeljaeger (28. März 2003)

Das möchte ich mal in Frage stellen, das der Böttgen so gut ist. Ich höre aus meinem Bekantenkreis immer öfter böse Sachen über dieses Geschäft.  Vielleicht kann mal jmd. Erfahrungen posten (Auch ich hab da mein Bike gekauft, ich fange aber langsam an, das zu bedauern)


----------



## ScOff (28. März 2003)

...möchte ungern jemanden öffentlich dissen, deswegen formuliere ich es 'mal so:

Ich glaube auch, dass es in Ffm Radläden gibt, die kompetenter beraten, kundenorientierter sind und zu günstigeren Preisen anbieten, als oben genannter Laden. Alleine schon wegen der Öffnungszeiten kommt Böttgen für mich nicht in Betracht.

Gruss
ScOff


----------



## Caracal (29. März 2003)

Den Händler der in der Lage ist mir ein passendes Werkzeug, zu einem annehmbaren Preis (29 sind in diesem Fall nicht annehmbar) zur Demontage und Montage von ISIS-Innenlagern zu verkaufen werde ich hier lobend erwähnen. Ansonsten wünsche ich sie im Moment alle zur Hölle


----------



## Hellspawn (29. März 2003)

gibts für 10Euro bei HiBike von FSA


----------



## RosinenbomberJK (5. September 2003)

Hey, hast du interesse an der Gründung eines Radsport Vereines im Gallus teilzuhaben? Dann melde dich doch dringenst bei mir, denn die Gründungssitzung ist schon bald und ich möchte dir noch die Satzung dann zuschicken. 

Vielen Dank, MFG Danny Lettkemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axeljaeger (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RosinenbomberJK _
> *Hey, hast du interesse an der Gründung eines Radsport Vereines im Gallus teilzuhaben? Dann melde dich doch dringenst bei mir, denn die Gründungssitzung ist schon bald und ich möchte dir noch die Satzung dann zuschicken.
> 
> Vielen Dank, MFG Danny Lettkemann *



Was habt ihr den vor? Vielleicht hab ich zwei Mitglieder...


----------



## guuuude (6. September 2003)

So jetzt mal Karten auffen Tisch ;-)

Böttgen ist ein Scheißladen!!! Der blöde Fahrradfachverkäufer hat mir nen alte specialized Modell als DAS schnäppchen angeboten. Naja und ausserdem behandeln die einen da "von Oben herab"

Im Oederweg der Laden hat auf jeden Fall Pirate 

Unibike geht so . Ned schlecht aber auch ned der absolute Reiser.

Per Pedale ist sehr kompetent wenn es um Fahrräder für die ganze Famillie geht Anhänger etc.

Naja BikeMax und der bike Schotte ist Total fürn Arscvh!!!!

Thöt gut für absoluten Standart Kram Aber auch nur weil der Laden schon soo lange besteht.

HiBike in Kronberg Eigentlich sehr gut nur sehr sehr sehr séhr lahmarschig. Im LAdengeschäft muss man immer etwas mehr Zeit mitbringen.

Mehr fällt mir ned ein. Über OF kann ich nix sagebn....Da geh ich ned hin ;-))))))


----------



## Caracal (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *
> Über OF kann ich nix sagebn....Da geh ich ned hin ;-)))))) *



Gibt auch nichts, rein GAR nichts, was du dort verpassen könntest, außer vielleicht den prozentual höchsten Anteil (an der gesamten Stadtbevölkerung) an Alkoholikern und Menschen mit Magarine im Haar zu bewundern den die Menschheit je gesehen hat.


----------



## Hellspawn (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *So jetzt mal Karten auffen Tisch ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Dann komm halt mal unter der Woche da hin und nicht am SA. Samstag is die Hölle los, das stimmt. Aber spricht doch für den Laden


----------



## guuuude (8. September 2003)

@caracal 
Hehe ich weiß schon warum ich da ned hinfahr ;-))) Aber schön das es immer wieder bestätigt wird!

@Hellspawn
Hab leider nur max am Samstag Zeit. Also von daher ..........
Aber ernsthaft ich hab da jetzt schon nen paar Euros gelassen. Wenns mir ned passen würd, naja weischt bescheid ;-)


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2003)

Kleiner Tipp: Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Nicht gerade billig aber gut sortiert und kompetent. Ich hab' mir jetzt in der Gegen schon jede Menge Läden angeschaut, aber noch keinen besseren gefunden.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (30. September 2003)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Brügelmann (Sulzbach, früher Frankfurt). Wenn die so schrauben, wie sie Rechtschreibfehler im Prospekt hatten, dann gibt´s da nur Schrott.


----------



## guuuude (30. September 2003)

Moin
Also Wir waren vor 2 Wochen Samstags beim Brügelman, naja wie soll ich sagen........SCHEI? Laden.
War er schon immer eigentlich. OK für Rennräder mags vielleciht noch gehen aber MTB..NEIN.

Arroganter Laden, aber das war schon immer so!!!!!

Dann lieber noch zum Thöt ;-)))


----------



## Breezler (1. Oktober 2003)

Hmmmm,

also in der relativen Nähe fällt mir noch Radpsort Lenhard im Rodgau ein. Falls es net schon wer geschrieben hat.

     

Huch, da fällt mir ein dass ich da sogar schon mein Breezer gekauft hab. Da wars noch bike-action
Sollte wohl mal solangsam die zehnjährige Kundennadel beantragen


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *hi!
> 
> Bicycles im oeder weg
> ...



Sch..ß Uni-Bike...kannste wirklich vergessen.


----------



## Korbinator (4. Oktober 2003)

N´abend,

mal meine Meinung zu den Shops hier in der Gegend, die ich ab und an heimsuche:

-für Material das was taugt und verträgt: HiBike in Kronberg

-breitbandiges Materialangebot und nette Leute bei nicht so dolle ausgebildeter Werkstatt: Bikeschmiede 262 in OF

-für günsticz Material in FFM wenn man weiss, was man will (und dass sie´s auch im Programm haben): Bicycles in FFM

-für echt super Beratung bei deshalb nicht ganz so günstigen Preisen: Denfeld in HG

-für ´nen netten Schrauber in FFM, der Kleinigkeiten mal eben zwischendurch macht: Ottavio, den sizilianischen Teufelsschrauber von Fahrrad-Böttgen in FFM (hat leider nicht jedes Tool in der Werkstatt)

Ansonsten: für Eigenbau Maße ausrechnen, online wo´s günstig ist bestellen, und dann beim Schrauben massig Erfahrung sammeln, die dann später ordentlich Geld spart.

Greetz


----------



## Tooobi (6. Oktober 2016)

Hi, der Thread ist schon 13 Jahre alt, trotzdem stellt sich mir auch heute die gleiche Frage. Welche guten und vor allem auch freundliche MTB-Shops existieren in Frankfurt und Umgebung, wo auch gute geschraibt wird? Sollte auch kein Problem mit Versenderbikes haben.

Ich weiß nicht, wie Hibike in Kronberg anno 2003 drauf war, die Fachkräfte scheinen dort heute Ahnung zu haben, aber nahezu jede Person in diesem Laden agiert derart arrogant, von oben herab mit ihren Kunden, das macht echt kein Spass dort. Termine in der Werkstatt dauern auch ewig, die haben definitiv zu wenig Mitarbeiter angestellt und die die da sind, wie gesagt arrogant, von oben herab, könnte man sagen.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen anderen Tipp?
THX!


----------



## johanus (6. Oktober 2016)

Cycleplanet in Mainz kann ich empfehlen. 
https://m.facebook.com/CyclePlanetMainz/


----------



## prodigy (6. Oktober 2016)

diesen Laden kann man auch sehr empfehlen

http://www.4-riders.de


----------



## jts-nemo (18. Oktober 2016)

http://www.snow-bike-action.de/

Ober-Eschbach. Super Laden, kompetente Leute. Direkt angeschlossen noch die "Edelschmiede" (http://www.snow-bike-action.de/edelschmiede/), wenn's etwas dolleres und custom sein soll. Beste Beratung und qualitativ hochwertiger Aufbau. Auch wenn das Kaff nicht bei jedem auf dem Weg liegt, der Weg dahin lohnt sich!


----------

